# buzzers,dingers, and mods for your hunting vehicles



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello to all,

A few weeks ago I bought a (used) SUV to upgrade for my hunting vehicle. It came with a factory car alarm. Anyways the alarm system was from hell, it would go off whenever a door was opened or closed or whenever it wanted to. I tried to program it with no success. I ended up getting it removed. 

During the way I got talking with hunting buddies and the topic of disabling all the stupid buzzers and warning noise makers/light activators and such came up. The lengths that car makers go to keep idiots from leaving their keys in a vehicle, and the "automatic" locks to ensure that People DO lock their keys in vehicles and all this other crap that basically you don't want but end up getting in vehicles nowadays.

Also some of the other good modifications for hunting rigs, like bumper grills with whinches and holders for handyman jacks, the (now pretty standard) additions of power plugs in the beds and cargo areas of vehicles, some guys did deer hoists from bumpers years before cabelas thought of selling things like that, and a soup cooker on the engine. lifts and big tires are common today, but folks were doing that way back on their own, with mixed results. 

What all special things do you, or have you done specifically for hunting/ outdoors to your vehicles? is there anything that today is standard or common that you like, or things that you hate when it comes to hunting rigs.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I have a truck box, that is great for all kinds of gear. I am making a "Wilderness" bag for my truck box. It holds stuff like: First aid gear, toilet paper, fire starting stuff, a knife, rope, bungees, water, tow strap, and whatever else I might need. After a getting stuck incident in December, I've decided to place some boards and a shovel in my box too.

As for mods that I want to add, I'd really like some step up bars for the lady, a winch, and some tow hooks bolted to the frame. I am also going to drop a locker in the rear and a limited slip up front. Love my gears, so no change there. I want to buy a 5' Hi-lift jack, and some chain. I really like the fold-away balls for the fifth wheel, but I don't think I'd ever even own a fifth wheel.


----------

